# January 2009 Doggie Picture of the Month!



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The winner is, by a healthy margin, Angel Kody's doggie Jester. Congratulations to Both Angel Kody and Jester. IMHO, a well deserved doggie of the month title!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jester! I love that boy. Oh, sorry Cindy. Congrats to you and Larry, too!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Congratulations to Cindy and to Jester !!!*


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats, even if the sled should be GREEN...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Jester. He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations Jester and Cindy. Jester is a very handsome boy


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats! Great pic! Great pick!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Pic! Congratulations Jester, you've earned it. =)


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats:--king:Great photo !!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a handsome guy...great picture. Congratulations!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hopefully, Cindy and Jester will check in and let us know the story behind the picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Jester the sledding doggie! You guys were my pick for sure.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! That is a fantastic picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love that picture. It was on my Christmas card so I have it and plan on framing all of them in a collage. Way to go Jester and Cindy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! I love that picture!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations Jester! What a great picture!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

congrats to Jester! Maybe he can give me some pointers on which snow machine to buy? arty:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love that picture - congratulations!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! The picture is terrific.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Cindy and Jester  Great photo!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Great shot!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

I've been away for over a week and tried to post a thank you from my Blackberry with no luck so sorry for the delay! Thank you Vern for taking the time to bring the photo contest back. All of the pictures submitted were great! Thanks to everyone who voted for my sled dog! We took that picture (along with about 30 out takes) over the Thanksgiving weekend in upstate NY where we go snomobiling a lot. We used this picture for one of our Christmas cards wishing everyone "Season's Greetings and Happy Trails"!



> Congrats, even if the sled should be GREEN...


My sled used to be green  When I got the red one I had to get all new clothes of course...you can't mix colors you know! :doh:



> congrats to Jester! Maybe he can give me some pointers on which snow machine to buy?


I would think that living in Alaska, you would be an expert! Jester says that the Pudden neeeeeds her own snow machine too! :


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a great pic! Congrats!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Awesome photo.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Great looking picture, congrats !


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Congrats, even if the sled should be GREEN...



Do I detect a "kitty cat" somewhere? I used to be "green" as well but now sport the same red as Cindy!

Oh yeah, CONGRATULATIONS Cindy!


----------

